# Kriegsmarine Watches.what Rank Would Have Eagle Mark,mxxxx I.kl



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Were officially marked ww2 german watches given to crew who needed them,or would they be privately purchased.I have an alpina coming that doesn,t look deck watch quality but rhe marks add up.I would like to know who had marked watches officers,or were they all marked like the dh examples i see and the dienstuhr pilot watches.I do not wish to offend with this my relatives have fought in all wars,it is merelt a watch question i cant find much about.Any pointers accepted .best regards to all.ianb.


----------

